# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of a Tennis player

## Eldritch



----------


## Templar

Slovenian maybe

----------


## ElHorsto

Maybe italian?

----------


## Sile

austrian or swiss

thick neck and small skull

----------


## Eldritch

None is correct.

----------


## FBS

He can be Albanian.

----------


## adamo

I say he is Eldritch lol

----------


## Angela

I agree the neck is disproportionately big...I know nothing about weight lifting, but my first thought is that it has something to do with that...otherwise, rather nice looking.

Southern Poland, Slovakia, somewhere around there?

----------


## adamo

HAHAHAHA!!!! Wow that neck is just...his momma must be proud she made him! I do agree! he is very good looking heh....: )!

----------


## adamo

The head-neck transition is slightly funky though but a good look lol

----------


## ElHorsto

> He can be Albanian.


Yes, but then I thought that would be too expected  :Wink:

----------


## Eldritch

Still no correct guess.

----------


## FBS

> Yes, but then I thought that would be too expected


Too obvious right :Laughing: . Last time Eldritch posted a football player who was of Albanian ethnicity so I thought, naah...

----------


## Ike

Let's say Bosnian?

And what's with the neck? It's normal. He's just got a small skull, with even smaller face, with even smaller jaws. Incrementally that makes neck visible.

----------


## adamo

British isles

----------


## Eldritch

Neither Bosnian or British

----------


## adamo

Iberian peninsula

----------


## Eldritch

Not Iberian.

----------


## Eldritch

He's Croat anyway, his name is Ante Pavic.

----------


## Templar

I said Slovenian, I was pretty damn close :P

----------


## Garrick

> I said Slovenian, I was pretty damn close :P


Yes you are close. But and they who claimed he is from Bosnia can be right because there is surname Pavic in Bosnia.

----------


## Eldritch

> Yes you are close. But and they who claimed he is from Bosnia can be right because there is surname Pavic in Bosnia.


He is born in Croatia, a city called Ogulin.

----------


## Sile

> Yes you are close. But and they who claimed he is from Bosnia can be right because there is surname Pavic in Bosnia.


my croat friend says
vic endings are usually serb
and
ic endings are usually croats.............is this true?

----------


## Templar

> He is born in Croatia, a city called Ogulin.


Ogulin is in North-Western Croatia, close to Slovenia. So I was EXTREMELY close  :Laughing:

----------


## Garrick

> my croat friend says
> vic endings are usually serb
> and
> ic endings are usually croats.............is this true?


He knows, it is often.




> Ogulin is in North-Western Croatia, close to Slovenia. So I was EXTREMELY close


Yes, you were the closest.

----------


## james stock

Considering he's from NW Croatia he would probably cluster more closely to the Slovenian mean than to the Croatian mean. It doesn't seem unreasonable to say he's more Slovenian than Croatian.

----------

